# Early Grey Hairs



## Miles_chi

Ok I have a question regarding my 2 (almost 3) year old Chi. I don't know too much about Chihuahuas. My main breeds are larger dogs like German Shepherds and Rottweilers. Miles is my brothers dog. We got him when he was 6 months old. Sometime last year I started noticing some grey hairs on his muzzle and around his face. Is this normal in Chihuahuas? He's so young but he looks like an old man. Not even my 7 year old Beagle/Chihuahua mix has any grey hairs. I'm just wondering if anyone has an explanation for this.


----------



## P-Nut

Miles_chi said:


> Ok I have a question regarding my 2 (almost 3) year old Chi. I don't know too much about Chihuahuas. My main breeds are larger dogs like German Shepherds and Rottweilers. Miles is my brothers dog. We got him when he was 6 months old. Sometime last year I started noticing some grey hairs on his muzzle and around his face. Is this normal in Chihuahuas? He's so young but he looks like an old man. Not even my 7 year old Beagle/Chihuahua mix has any grey hairs. I'm just wondering if anyone has an explanation for this.



P-Nut has a few little gray hairs on the back of her neck that she has had for what seems like forever and she is not even 3 yet... not sure why this is.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

Sometimes if a dogs hair gets pulled out, for example, by playing with another dog, it can come back in grey. 

I suppose dogs are like us. My Aunt Kate was completely grey by the time she was 25 :shock: Her mom my Auntie Sylvia wasn't completely grey when she died at age 94.


----------



## foxywench

to dogs, greying isnt nesicarily a sign of age.
rember a chihauhuas full adult coat (including full colour) isnt in untill there about 3 years old...if the dog has white pigmented for some folicles or grey...they might start to come through as the dog gets older...
dodgers not even a year old yet but hes got bluewhite around his muzzle (the restof him is blue fawn) so its a very white silver hue to his muzzle.

dunt worry your chis not prematurly aging...it happens with other breeds too, usually ones with fawn or tan (blonde) in their coats.


----------



## Miles_chi

Thank you. My family and I have been trying to figure this out for some time now. lol We've never had it happen in a dog before so it was a bit confusing for us.


----------



## CM Katie

Carl is tan with a black muzzle, and white on the sides of his face. (Very colorful!) The white on the side tends to make him look "older" I think.


----------



## Gypsy

Deedlit has little gray hairs all down her back. Alot of black chis will turn more gray/silvery.


----------



## LadyBelle1

Fudge is getting a lot of grey hairs around his muzzle and he just turned 2 in September.


----------



## KB

Kemo is really turning all grey/white even in his eyebrows. It does make him look old


----------



## my3angels

Both Ginger and Kylie are getting gray hair in their muzzle...where they have black hair. They are both 2yrs old :shock: but I am really noticing it now, especially on Ginger.


----------



## Yoshis Mom

I was just noticing the other day that Yoshi is getting grey under his chin. He just turned 2 feb. 14. Timely topic!


----------



## my3angels

here is a pic of Kylie...good close-up and on her muzzle u can see gray hairs  










Here is one of Ginger...again gray hair on her muzzle where there was just black


----------



## Bijou

It is very common that Chihuahuas' fur on their faces turns white long before other dogs. At least in my experience. It's definitely not a sign of aging before their time, though. My daughter's Chi is 12 years old and she had a black face as a pup but her face is completely white right now but she looks like a very young dog and the vet said she's in TERRIFIC shape!


----------



## soneal

Buffy is 4 now and she is chocolate with white feet. She had a solid chocolate face when we got her, now her muzzle area, neck and eyes are all white, it turned when she was about a year and a half. I thinl a lot of chis do this


----------

